# Crufts write ups



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Have they been in the papers yet?
I havent sorted out my subs and I'm scared Ive missed mine!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I havent seen them in the papers yet! You wont get a write up


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

They told me the judge was doing 1st to 3rd ?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ohh really - who said? - I didnt think they were, well we shall see.. Hope they are because I want one


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Ohh really - who said? - I didnt think they were, well we shall see.. Hope they are because I want one


Yeah cos I was so excited I left the ring after I got my rosette but the steward came and got me and said the judge wanted to do her critiques
Lets hope I remember it correctly and we will both have them!!
:001_smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Found this on the whippets from last year looks like it might be right
1st to 3rd its only a line but still exciting ay!!

Dog World - CRUFTS CH SHOW 2010 whi


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ohhh I so hope so! - I love hearing the judges opinions, not anyone the same


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ohhh I so hope so! - I love hearing the judges opinions, not anyone the same


I often fish out Percy's blackpool one, strange person that I am :001_smile:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

not strange I to look through them all often


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Crufts critiques always take a long time to go to press, reckon some of the judges forget they judged


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Crufts critiques always take a long time to go to press, reckon some of the judges forget they judged


Ha ha I love the way that some of them look soooo bored before they've even got to Open Dog :


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I keep checking online but none yet  Toys and standards are up but not the mins!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I am still waiting on two critiques from LKA. Got the ticket with both dogs - bet neither judge does a critique, just my luck 

But yes, critiques are 1st-3rd for Crufts


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope you get them soon Jess.. I am excited now, I could have worn we didnt have 1st -3rd last year! Probs just me being well out of touch again


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Hope you get them soon Jess.. I am excited now, I could have worn we didnt have 1st -3rd last year! Probs just me being well out of touch again


Here's last years flower :smile:
Dog World - CRUFTS CH SHOW 2010 chc


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Kinjilabs said:


> Crufts critiques always take a long time to go to press, reckon some of the judges forget they judged


Quite a few were in Dog World the week after Crufts. Some judges are excellent at sending them in straight away others need a bullet up their backsides


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Here's last years flower :smile:
> Dog World - CRUFTS CH SHOW 2010 chc


Ohh thank you!!!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Dad was in town today so got me one of the papers and Blu's is in it. In the bit before the write ups the judge was saying about good dogs lacking in coat so getting placed lower and in Blu's she says he was lacking coat. If only I didn't go so scissor happy...  I really need to hire someone to take the scissors out my hands because I really don't know when to stop


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ours was in a week after crufts write up for 1st and 2nd only.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> ours was in a week after crufts write up for 1st and 2nd only.


Ours still are not up


----------

